# Buzzing noise From Logitech Z506



## ImmortalKenny

There's probably something wrong with the amp. Have you contacted Logitech?


----------



## Klitoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> There's probably something wrong with the amp. Have you contacted Logitech?


Nope i got them used.Is there something i can do ?


----------



## AndySuttonUK

I got this problem to...

From what I can tell through lots of searching online, is that its possibly interference between the power socket or extension lead and the sub...

I'm not in a position to be able to move things around at the moment to test the theory...

This link offers a possible solution http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Speakers/Logitech-Z506-speakers-buzz-and-rear-channels-don-t-work/td-p/515266

Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## AndySuttonUK

or this

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1730655/buzzing-speakers-problem.html


----------



## Klitoni

I found on solution for mines too.

I got my money back and i took them back to the store


----------



## matthew1999

Hey I had this problem but I had my wifi and router sitting on top of my sub.
Now I have them sitting either side of it on my desk and their is no problems.
I get the same thing with the home phone I press talk and bring it to the sub it makes sounds
The image attached is with it working fine (No crackleing and poping)


----------

